# Digital Dash Speedometer Issue



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

I know this has probably been posted before, but I have an issue with my digital speedometer on my digital dash.(88 Z31 Turbo, Auto) It only works once in a while and seems to be tied into my overdrive button on the A/T shifter

It seems I can only toggle between third and forth(OD) gear when my digital speedometer is working.

The speedometer cable was replaced about 2 years ago.

Any input will be appreciated. Some insigth would be nice before taking it in. (if I have to)

thanks,

D


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Change the cable again...


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Change the cable again...


Could it be the sensor or probably just the cable?

I hear the sensor is $$$ 

Thank in advance.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's possible too, but I'd try the cable again first if you can't find a sensor for cheap.


----------

